# Just put my B14 SE-R Gunmetal Rims on - What do you think?



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

Here are some pictures (sorry, if you're on 56k they'll take a while to load):

Before 

After 

I like them, although they look a tad too dark to me. I got them for $325 including the tires.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Woh,
Major improvement.

Seth


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

I like them. Even though they are dark they have a great shine to them. Good price too!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

that looks tight, but like many will say, and i hope u dont take this the wrong way, a drop would finish it off


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

oooh, so pretty. LOVE the color of your 200 also and the gunmetal rims look nice with it IMO. ajracer said it though, time to drop it like its hot.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

man, those 13's are HOT!!.. id love to see the ad22's fit under that.. hehe


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

they aint 13's... they 14's... but i keep mine clean 

nice- i love that blue


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

I'm actually thinking about getting it repainted in a darker, less "hot" blue.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

are those SE-R wheels, or SE-L wheels? (did you get powder coated SE-R wheels, or are they the titanium sentra SE limited wheels)


----------



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

where did you find them??
for that price..... off the internet?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

V i V i D 200sx said:


> *are those SE-R wheels, or SE-L wheels? *



i think the se-l and the se-r wheels are the same


----------



## 98blackse-r (May 12, 2003)

i was looking for those rims as well...but, do you think the gunmetal rims would look too dark on a black se-r?


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Wow very nice for 14's, I have the same size rims but your wheel wells look so much fuller, must be the tires, so where did you get them for so cheap?

Nico


----------



## Gorilla Salad (Jun 19, 2003)

Looks great. not to threadjack, but I just bought my se-r, and it has clear sidemarkers on it. I noticed that yours has a reflective orange stripe on it. Are my clear sidemarkers stock? This may be a dumb question....


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Gorilla Salad said:


> *Looks great. not to threadjack, but I just bought my se-r, and it has clear sidemarkers on it. I noticed that yours has a reflective orange stripe on it. Are my clear sidemarkers stock? This may be a dumb question.... *


naw... urs are aftermarket


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

I bought them off of a forum. The tires are some cheapies from Tirerack.com, kumhos I think. They are 15 inches, BTW.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

stock SE wheels are 14"s (his old wheels) SE-R wheels and SE-L wheels are 15"s (that's why they look fuller and larger) SE-R wheels and SE-L wheels are both the same design, but SE-R wheels are silver, whereas the SE-L wheels are titanium look. that's why i asked. (if he bought SE-R wheels that were colored, or if they are actual SE-L wheels)


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

I have gunmetal SE-Rs on my green 200... they were a vast improvement... esp. with the amber corners... that combo makes the car look alot meaner and 'dark'....


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

where'd you get your amber corners? are they true amber corners, or did you paint 'em like i did my red tails?


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

i made them... they look authentic too... i have a thread w/ pics in 'cosmetic' about them...


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

thanks, ill search.


----------



## 99Stealthy (Jul 27, 2003)

*OEM se-l/r wheel weight*

wassup fellas,

the 15" SE-R/L alloys are stock on 99 sentras (i dhaven't seen them gunmetal on any other year), which i have a 99 se-l.

anyone know how many lbs. each wheel is? i'm considering getting new rims and an am making weight comparisons. rotas seem good for the price and low weight....
PLEASE, someone tell me the weight of the stock 15" rim!


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Hot rims man! Drop it and you are gonna look killer!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The SE-R wheels weigh something like 17lbs each. By no means light, but not horrible.


----------

